# Internet ''best price'' search engine in Canada



## J-F Desfossés (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey folks, 

I read a thread a while back asking if there was an Canadian internet search engine such as www.pricewatch.com, but I cant find it anymore.

Anyhow, I found one that gave me decent results, giving me similar or lower prices than my personal research in 4 cases out of 5.

http://www.meilleursprix.ca

I searched for an 

1) iPod mini, engine best price = 348.99m mine: 349.99 (except for educational)

2) Pine 160mb USB external HD, engine BP= 224.95, mine = 224.95

3) Canon A75 digital camera, engine BP = 298.99, mine 289.99, but I knew this particular store had awesome deal.

4) iBook G4 14.1 1.33 Engine BP 1649.00, mine = 1649.99

5) Sandisk Compact flash ultra 2 256Mb Engine BP = 59.99, mine 64.99

Just thought I would let you know.

BTW, I havent checked out the site in english, just in french

Cheers

JF


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

There's also http://www.pricenetwork.ca


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

Another;

http://www.findprice.ca


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

not quite what you're writing about but I like:

www.redflagdeals.net


----------



## usedmac (Nov 7, 2004)

http://ca.pricegrabber.com/index.php?mode=googlecagen


----------



## Thirrouard (Oct 27, 2004)

pricenetwork is good but they have very few things for mac and specific things.
For exemple, macally product, klipsch, etc.


----------



## Thirrouard (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the like to pricegraber.ca, it's an awsome site


----------

